# looking to meet ex brits living in Edmonton



## evilwit (May 6, 2013)

Hi my wife and i are looking to meet new friends in Edmonton, Originally fron Yorkshire In England we have been in Edmonton since 2007, We have 2 teenage daughters, it would be nice to find Friends who enjoy the same things that we do.


----------



## sleepymummy4 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi myself and my husband have just moved from London to nw Edmonton with 4 kids , my 15 year old is bored to tears !! any clues on where things are to do with them ? Hate seeing them lonely and its a long time until school starts up .
Shannon


----------

